# Night fishing under the three mile bridge



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

On Sunday night I went out with Brandon from Emerald Bay Kayak Fishing. First time night fishing and loved it. Thanks to Brandon for all his help. We got on a lot of redfish and here is one that I actually got onto the kayak! Hopefully many more to follow.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

looks like a cool experience, nice fish!!!


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Nice Redfish....:thumbup:


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, thats a nice fish, where did you guys put in at. I thought about fishing in the bay at night but dont want to get ran over.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

great shot!


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Wow, very nice fish... Congrats!!


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Glad it was a successful trip. Once you catch the night fishing bug there's no turning back.
Congrats on the red!


----------



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Daxman, we put in at the foot of the three mile bridge on the Gulf Breeze side.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Dpenzone, thanks for getting back to my post. As soon as this wind calms down im going to try to get out there. My buddy was supposed to buy his kayak last weekend but ran into some money issues, so i will be going by myself. No worries though, i should be able to find some fish..LOL , Hopefully i can get a fish finder in a week or 2. I havent had the chance to meet anyone yet thats into kayak fishing, but hopefully one day i can meet some of you guys and go night fishing. Have a great day


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Daxman, I've been wanting to hit 3-mile at night for a while. Let me know when you want to head out and I'll see if I can go. Probably not a good idea to go alone.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Joe bag of doughnuts, i will get up with you and we can go. Im going out of town for a few days, but will be in touch with you when i get back to see if you are free. Hopefully the wind will have died down some be then.


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

When you guys go, put it up on the forum, been wanting to go, I'll meet up with you


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

action out there is slowin a tad. in april we were catchin 20 a night. now weve been gettin luck to get three or four a peice.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Hookdropper sounds like a plan, i will touch base with you and joe bag of doughnuts and we will see what we can arrange. Im going out of town this weekend, but will be back on Sunday afternoon and willing to go whenever. We can hit the three mile bridge or if you guys know some other good spots, im game. Jdhkingfisher, thanks for the info. Im new to kayak fishing so im still learning the areas. I will tell everyone this though, i joined this board about 2 weeks ago and i really enjoy it. I havent had a chance to meet any of you guys in person yet, but i look forward to it.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm in too. Drop me a line!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Brandon always outfishes everyone (usually by a huge margin) who is in the same area when fishing for redfish.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I beg to differ on that one Kreg!


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Im new to fishig period not to mention kayak fishing lol but if u ever want some company my yak is supposedto be in today and ill pretty much go anytime im not at work


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

New2thasport, i have alot of experience in fishing, but the whole kayak thing is new to me to. I will let you know when i go, i should be back in town on monday.


----------

